# a/d/s 325is comp set *LOOK*



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Come on, even I love my a/d/s, but, $920 bucks? That's more than they were new! Or when they were new, whatever.

a/d/s 325is auto speaker set (Brand new in box) | eBay


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

That's INSANE! I just found these on eBay and was getting ready to post here. Good for the seller if the winner actually pays...


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a set of nib ads 236is, iirc same tweeters as 325is different xover and midbass. I'd luv to see that paper stack for mine. 

Big D do you happen to have the recommend price on the 236is and 325is? Would be interesting to know what they sold for back then.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the 325is retailed for $599 US, but will confirm...

edit: Yep, see attached pic.

What year were the 236is? '97 or '98?


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

^^^ I've checked both 97/98 buying guides but no luck must be a little bit later, iirc DEI t/over and CS series were in 2000/01.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

ryanr7386 said:


> Unbelievable!


31 bids and now $1,075 w/ over 3 days left.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Prime mova said:


> 31 bids and now $1,075 w/ over 3 days left.


Smells fishy! Two consistant bidders it appears.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Crazy!!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

ryanr7386 said:


> Smells fishy! Two consistant bidders it appears.


Report the action. Something is definitely out of sorts.


----------



## stuman (Jan 29, 2012)

ryanr7386 said:


> Smells fishy! Two consistant bidders it appears.


love my 325is but for over 1000? that's insane


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

stuman said:


> love my 325is but for over 1000? that's insane


Ya, luv my 320is and I feel the same as well! Great for the seller though. Wonder what the seller actually thought he was gonna get out of them?


----------

